# shingle roof bubbling in small area



## winsox (Apr 25, 2011)

I Have a regular shingle roof.  It has bubbled up in a small area. ( 3 -5 shingles coming up. )  Before I get up there and start taking it apart, does anybody know what that could be ?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 25, 2011)

winsox, the most likely sources are that a decking board has popped loose or you have shingles that were improperly installed. If the shingles are still intack, you could carefully lift the tab, install a new fastener, and hand seal the shingle back together using roof cement. If it is a decking issue you may have to remove the shingles in that area, find the rafter and re-attach the decking with I'd suggest decking screws. Then you would need to install new shingles.

Oh, and welcome to House Repair Talk.


----------



## 1AtlantaRoofer (May 7, 2011)

Be sure to check the decking and surrounding areas for signs of damage.  Loose shingles allow water to enter.  Decking breaks down and rots with water damage quickly.  Don't just cover up a bigger problem.


----------



## joecaption (May 7, 2011)

If the shingles are truly forming round looking bubbles then it can be as simple as some defective shingles or as complicated as rising moisture or over heating from not having a ridge vent and soffit vents.


----------

